# Ridley Compact



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been eyeing the Ridley Compact on the CC website since I'm thinking of trying out some racing in the near future and would like something a bit more current, with modern components and lighter than my current '96 Bianchi Campione d'Italia. Carbon would be nice but I'd like to get in a bit cheaper.

Any pros/cons I should be on the lookout for?
Similar complete bikes in the $1500 range?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

empty_set said:


> I've been eyeing the Ridley Compact on the CC website since I'm thinking of trying out some racing in the near future and would like something a bit more current, with modern components and lighter than my current '96 Bianchi Campione d'Italia. Carbon would be nice but I'd like to get in a bit cheaper.
> 
> Any pros/cons I should be on the lookout for?
> Similar complete bikes in the $1500 range?
> ...


I don't race.

BUT I think this is a smashing deal from CC. It looks to be a very capable frame set & cheap (making a racing loss more bearable).
I would drop the Ridley fork and spend a nother 99$ on one of these alpha Q forks to get a little weight savings back (just put one on my BMC): http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALPHA-Q-GS1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ead3c9aba

For that price, one could put the extra $$ into wheels, too.

The only other bike close to that range is this (limited to size Large only): http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-excalibur-sram-rival-complete-bike-4957.html

or 
this: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6950

Anyway, I think you would be hard pressed to find a much better deal than the Ridley.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

You've pretty much hit on the reasons I was checking out this bike. Replacement cost, future upgrades if necessary, etc. Thanks. JH.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

That frameset for $499 seems to be a smokin' deal too. Man I wish I could have about ten bikes. 8 would be aluminum.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> I don't race.
> 
> BUT I think this is a smashing deal from CC. It looks to be a very capable frame set & cheap (making a racing loss more bearable).
> I would drop the Ridley fork and spend a nother 99$ on one of these alpha Q forks to get a little weight savings back (just put one on my BMC): http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALPHA-Q-GS1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ead3c9aba
> ...


Yeah, take off the stiff fork that was spec'd with the bike and put on a fork that's, well, let's say not so stiff, and leave it at that...

:thumbsup: :mad2:


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

empty_set said:


> You've pretty much hit on the reasons I was checking out this bike. Replacement cost, future upgrades if necessary, etc. Thanks. JH.


Post up some pics if you pick it up.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

T K said:


> That frameset for $499 seems to be a smokin' deal too. Man I wish I could have about ten bikes. 8 would be aluminum.


I totally agree. It looks like one could have a ton of fun building it up.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> I totally agree. It looks like one could have a ton of fun building it up.


It would be fun to build it out, but this price point is too good to pass up for a complete bike, ATMO.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

empty_set said:


> It would be fun to build it out, but this price point is too good to pass up for a complete bike, ATMO.


no doubt.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

empty_set said:


> I've been eyeing the Ridley Compact on the CC website since I'm thinking of trying out some racing in the near future and would like something a bit more current, with modern components and lighter than my current '96 Bianchi Campione d'Italia. Carbon would be nice but I'd like to get in a bit cheaper.
> 
> Any pros/cons I should be on the lookout for?
> Similar complete bikes in the $1500 range?
> ...



Has anyone bought the whole bike from CC? I like Rival stuff and Easton wheels are 
good trainers for me. 

I had the '07 Excalibur from CC. The small ran about the size of the medium in this Compact. The Excalibur was a great bike.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rsosborn said:


> Has anyone bought the whole bike from CC? I like Rival stuff and Easton wheels are
> good trainers for me.
> 
> I had the '07 Excalibur from CC. The small ran about the size of the medium in this Compact. The Excalibur was a great bike.


I was hoping someone would buy it and give a review...
I am trying my personal best to not buy it. I have just about everything for it.:mad2:


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> I was hoping someone would buy it and give a review...
> I am trying my personal best to not buy it. I have just about everything for it.:mad2:



I may be the one pulling the trigger. It's cheap enough and I've had other Ridley's. 
I'll make a move on next paycheck. (15th)


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsosborn said:


> I may be the one pulling the trigger. It's cheap enough and I've had other Ridley's.
> I'll make a move on next paycheck. (15th)


I think I'm going to buy a Excalibur on closeout from CC. It's just too amazing of a deal to pass up. I was also considering the BMC SL01 Rival but I seem to read about way too many cracks in BMC frames on this website! It's too bad I was really excited about getting that orange and white stunner for a song.

This will be my first road bike (I'm a MTBR). Is there any difference between the '07 that's on sale and the current model? Other than paint color, carbon dropouts, and about $1700?


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

billips1002 said:


> I think I'm going to buy a Excalibur on closeout from CC. It's just too amazing of a deal to pass up. I was also considering the BMC SL01 Rival but I seem to read about way too many cracks in BMC frames on this website! It's too bad I was really excited about getting that orange and white stunner for a song.
> 
> This will be my first road bike (I'm a MTBR). Is there any difference between the '07 that's on sale and the current model? Other than paint color, carbon dropouts, and about $1700?



If they had one in a small, I'd have one. Solid downtubes. Huge headtube. One amazing frameset.


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

As if it wasn't tempting enough to buy one of the closeout special bikes from Competitive Cyclist...

Last night in another thread I saw a post stating that you could use promo code TDF22 when ordering from CC and get an additional 15% off your entire purchase. So I went on there and sure enough, I got an additional 15% off. 

I bought a Ridley Excalibur Large w/ Rival gruppo, a Pearl Izumi full zip short sleeve jersey, a Fizik seatbag, 2 Arundel Dave-O bottle cages, and 2 CC water bottles for a just under $1660 including freight. I couldn't find a used Madone or Tarmac/Roubaix on Ebay selling for less than $1900-$2000 so I think I made a great deal on this purchase.

I also bought some Ultegra 6700 pedals and Shimano shoes off Amazon. I wanted to go with Speedplay pedals but I was concerned that they would have compatibility issues with the shoes I was considering. I think the PD-6700 pedals are pretty popular so I doubt I'll have any regrets there.

I heard that the TDF22 promo code is good until 7/26 but I can't vouch for that...

I can't wait to get my new machine!


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

rsosborn said:


> I may be the one pulling the trigger. It's cheap enough and I've had other Ridley's.
> I'll make a move on next paycheck. (15th)


I'm still eyeing the Compact. Was on vacation and didn't want it to ship while I was out of town. I think I'd go for a large Compact but a medium Excalibur (which is no longer in stock in that size).


----------



## Carnut12 (Jun 9, 2010)

billips1002 said:


> As if it wasn't tempting enough to buy one of the closeout special bikes from Competitive Cyclist...
> 
> Last night in another thread I saw a post stating that you could use promo code TDF22 when ordering from CC and get an additional 15% off your entire purchase. So I went on there and sure enough, I got an additional 15% off.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the code, that made my decision for me, I just bought the BMC SL01, I added the same bottle cages and water bottles, also adeed Speedplay pedals, I think most shoes will work with them.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I picked up a Compact last week to use as a crit bike and a poorer-weather bike. My other roadie is a Cervelo S2. I've had 4 rides on the Ridley now, including a couple fast group rides and and a couple of easier rides. 

It's got a more smooth ride than some of the other aluminum bikes I've been on and is actually fairly snappy. I think that the big tube shapes contribute to the responsive ride as well as the shorter wheel base. It does feel more sluggish on a longer, steeper climb, but isn't terrible. One thing I like about my S2 is the fact that the angles are fairly consistent across all sizes, which is nice for me being a shorter guy; the seat angle on the Compact is steeper, so it took me a little more playing around to get it feeling dialed in. I do feel only a slight bit more of the rougher road surface than I do on the S2, but that could have just been the terrain I rode as well. 

In all, I'm really pleased with the purchase and think it's a fantastic value. My choice was to either buy this, a Cervelo S1, or a Giant TCA Alliance. I was going to buy the S1 or Giant simply for shop loyalty, but they couldn't get either in for a while. Now I'm glad that they couldn't. I'll enjoy riding the compact as much as I enjoy riding the S2 (other than the components......Rival is fantastic, but I do notice a marked improvement with the Force I have on the S2.). I'll be trying my Zipp 303s on the Compact later this week and may post an update on ride quality after that.

~Jason


----------



## sigmabannysigma (Mar 26, 2005)

Is your Ridley Compact frame a size S or M? Will you post pics? Thanks.


----------



## sigmabannysigma (Mar 26, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> Yeah, take off the stiff fork that was spec'd with the bike and put on a fork that's, well, let's say not so stiff, and leave it at that...
> 
> :thumbsup: :mad2:


Team CSC (including Fabian Cancellara) preferred the Alpha Q forks on Cervelo frames... So I doubt the Alpha Q's are flexy. The R3 is one of the stiffest (lateral and torsional) frames on the market; and the Alpha Q apparently was very compatible with the frame.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Is the fork on this frame standard 1 1/8 or tapered?


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

sigmabannysigma said:


> Is your Ridley Compact frame a size S or M? Will you post pics? Thanks.


It's a small. My Cervelo S2 is a 51cm. I could post pics, but they wouldn't be any different than the stock pictures on Competitive Cyclist's page, as I bought it built up with their complete build. The only changes I made were to have more narrow bars, a wider stem, and switched the crankset for a standard rather than compact (but kept the same component types). I also have pulled the Easton wheels and am using a set of training wheels, Krysrium Equipes, that I had and pulled the saddle to put on an Arione I had. Maybe I'll put it next to its brother (the S2) this weekend and take pics of both together.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Fork*



crumjack said:


> Is the fork on this frame standard 1 1/8 or tapered?


It's a standard 1.125 fork. At this point it seems like the tapered forks are really only on the high-end offerings from a few companies.


----------



## sigmabannysigma (Mar 26, 2005)

jlgoodin78 said:


> "......I've had 4 rides on the Ridley now....I think that the big tube shapes contribute to the responsive ride as well.......It does feel more sluggish on a longer, steeper climb, but isn't terrible."
> 
> ~Jason


What kind of wheels are on your S2; and what have you used so far on the Compact?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

jlgoodin78 said:


> It's a standard 1.125 fork. At this point it seems like the tapered forks are really only on the high-end offerings from a few companies.


Thanks for confirming. I had seen mixed specs on different sites. My Alpha Q fork will work if I decide to pick up a Compact!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The Ridley frame on that deal is just the discontinued 2009 Ridley Boreas frame in White, which I imagine was hard to clear from stock. I have that frame for a trainer build, but I got the real nice candy red color. Got the frame 9 months ago for $655 from Sierra Trading Post.

The stock Ridley fork is a pig at 520 gms, but it's a quality piece. The weight is due to an aluminum insert at the crown. The frame was designed for riding on pave in Belgium, so you want a beefy fork there.

The problem with replacing the fork is this is an integrated frame, so an Alpha Q fork (which is usually non-integrated), will look a bit funny on it. The frame uses an integrated headset bearing. I bought a Jamis Xenith fork on Ebay for $80 with a paint scheme that matches my frame perfectly, which knocks off 180 gms. The crown width matches the headset perfectly also.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you are mistaken Clevor. The Boreas has carbon fiber seat stays (Compact is all aluminum) and the forks look completely different.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

How would you guys compare the compact to the Ridley Icarus? The Icarus frame is lighter 1320 grams vs 1460 grams.

http://internationalbike.com/product/ridley-icarus-sls-4957.htm

Spec Name Ridley Icarus SLS
Frame Ridley Triple Butted 7005 Aluminum
Fork 4ZA R-Blade carbon
Rims/Wheels Shimano WH RS10 Wheels
Tires Michelin Pro 3 Race
Crankset FSA Gossamer
Front Derailleur SRAM Rival
Rear Derailleur SRAM Rival
Rear Cogs SRAM PG-1070, 10-speed
Shifters SRAM Rival
Handlebars Deda Big Piega
Stem Deda Big Logo
Brake Levers SRAM Rival
Brakes Dual Pivot
Saddle Selle Italia SL
Seat Post Ritchey Comp


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

T K said:


> I think you are mistaken Clevor. The Boreas has carbon fiber seat stays (Compact is all aluminum) and the forks look completely different.


My bad. Yes, that frame is one level below the Boreas, as it is all aluminum except for the fork.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> The only other bike close to that range is this (limited to size Large only): http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-excalibur-sram-rival-complete-bike-4957.html
> 
> or
> this: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6950
> ...



What about this? I've never had a BMC. Keep hearing about them 
at the shop though.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6950


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsosborn said:


> What about this? I've never had a BMC. Keep hearing about them
> at the shop though.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6950


Check out the BMC forum. I wanted to buy that bike but I went with the Ridley Excalibur from CC instead because every time I went to the BMC forum, somebody was talking about the new crack they found in their frame...

I'm not saying there is a real problem with BMC's but I was just not nearly comfortable enough to buy one. It's a beautiful looking bike though... just forbidden fruit IMO.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Buddy of mine had a bmc for about a month before the seat tube cracked.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> I was hoping someone would buy it and give a review...
> I am trying my personal best to not buy it. I have just about everything for it.:mad2:



Just pulled the trigger on a Medium sized Compact. Got the 15% discount and everything. 

Let you all know how it works here in DC/VA.


----------



## E ! (Mar 14, 2010)

*Smokin deal*

I was in search for a cheap aluminum crit bike to put together also. I found the CC code on this forum and used it to purchase the Ridley compact frame. That was a really good deal to let pass by. Anyway, i just had a few extra parts laying around to put on. It will be awhile until i build it up complete and get some pics on here.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Wheels*



sigmabannysigma said:


> What kind of wheels are on your S2; and what have you used so far on the Compact?


I switch back and forth between a couple of wheelsets, those being Ksyrium Equipes for training and Zipp 303s for racing and some training. I've used both on the Ridley and it's smooth with both. I don't really tell as big a difference with the Zipps on the Ridley as I do on the S2, but I think that the aero wheels on the S2 kind of "quiet" the ride a little more; that's not to say that there's not a difference on the Ridley, but it's just not as pronounced. The S2 is more responsive overall, which may be something I just notice more with the Zipps. Or it could all be placebo.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

jlgoodin78 said:


> I switch back and forth between a couple of wheelsets, those being Ksyrium Equipes for training and Zipp 303s for racing and some training. I've used both on the Ridley and it's smooth with both. I don't really tell as big a difference with the Zipps on the Ridley as I do on the S2, but I think that the aero wheels on the S2 kind of "quiet" the ride a little more; that's not to say that there's not a difference on the Ridley, but it's just not as pronounced. The S2 is more responsive overall, which may be something I just notice more with the Zipps. Or it could all be placebo.



I take it this won't feel like your normal aluminum bike?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*For those still interested....*

I had the DA group and needed a quick and cheap way to replace a broken frame. Thought BMC long and hard and was given advice from several that the junction design of the BMC would not be the best choice. 

Overall, I really like the bike. Its plenty stiff, good looking, has the right geometry for me (19cm head tube is long), and does have good tire clearance (which I provided for you. 

Hope the few pictures help!


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks great! Enjoy that ride.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

what is the seat post diameter on this frame?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*The post is.*

a 31.6.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent, thanks I ordered this frame after seeign the deal discussed here and am accumulating parts while waiting for ti to arrive. This should be a great all around bike. I have an Ultegra group with some nice Open Pros going on this frame.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Magsdad said:


> I had the DA group and needed a quick and cheap way to replace a broken frame. Thought BMC long and hard and was given advice from several that the junction design of the BMC would not be the best choice.
> 
> Overall, I really like the bike. Its plenty stiff, good looking, has the right geometry for me (19cm head tube is long), and does have good tire clearance (which I provided for you.
> 
> Hope the few pictures help!


The recessed nut on the rear brake doesn't look like it's the right size.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh one last question, front deralliur clamp size? its so damn difficut to find the specs on this frame.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*No problem.*

It should be a 34.9. I forgot to add it when I ordered, called up competitive and they added it on immediately. And, the crown race is installed when delivered, so headset is taken care of.

Also, the frame was prepped well. There were no problems with installation.

The only thing I would say about it is due to the down tube shaping, you do not have the ability to cross cable the derailleurs, if that's your style.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, yep called CC and they said 34.9. bike shipped already so ordered a 6700 from pricepoint. 

will have my lbs put all the bits on this frame as i still don't have all the tools necessary for the bb, cranks and cassett. Really looking forward to this ride.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to order one next week. I have an Xcal and I think the compact will be a nice commuter/ winter training bike. I will be able to set it up exactly the same as my Xcal.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

After a combination of weakness and justification, I ordered a Compact with Rival from Competitive Cyclist that should be delivered on Wednesday. It seems like a great value for an everyday bike and something I can ride in crappy weather conditions without too much worry. Although, I can't say I'm too keen about the carbon crankset. I'm not afraid of composites, but 13 years in the composites industry has made me realize that sometimes the material is more trouble than it's worth. Also, I wish I would have noticed that they spec a 172.5 mm crank on the XL Compact before mine shipped.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Magsdad said:


> I had the DA group and needed a quick and cheap way to replace a broken frame. Thought BMC long and hard and was given advice from several that the junction design of the BMC would not be the best choice.
> 
> Overall, I really like the bike. Its plenty stiff, good looking, has the right geometry for me (19cm head tube is long), and does have good tire clearance (which I provided for you.
> 
> Hope the few pictures help!


indeed a good looking bike.

Are you sure that your rear brake is setup right ? it seems you need a shorter nut there.


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

well, i went for the CC ridley deal too, but with on-sale mavic ksyium elite silver. the folks at CC helped a bunch with fitting and that included getting the right crank length. just call them back asap and see if you can swap out the 172.5.


i thought i was set on a neuvation setup but this ridley frame just looked too cool-that's what matters, right? so, i went with the origin of fine of waffles and ale, maybe they make a good bike too. my bike arrives next week.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

h3hound said:


> well, i went for the CC ridley deal too, but with on-sale mavic ksyium elite silver. the folks at CC helped a bunch with fitting and that included getting the right crank length. just call them back asap and see if you can swap out the 172.5.


I'll have to do that when they open on Monday. They've been great to deal with so far and managed to get the bike built and shipped the next day even though they quoted 2-3 days.


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

*CC Ridley Received*

My CC Ridley/Rival showed up a day earlier than expected. Packed up nicely. I had it put together in about 30 minutes. With pedals the large size Compact is right at 18 lbs. 

EDIT: The 18lbs is with Mavic Ksyrium Elties and 100mm stem - everything else spec.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

h3hound said:


> My CC Ridley/Rival showed up a day earlier than expected. Packed up nicely. I had it put together in about 30 minutes. With pedals the large size Compact is right at 18 lbs.
> 
> DoubleTap is the shizzle.


I really like that bike. :thumbsup: 

Did they send it with the lizard skins plugs?


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

No, those bar end plugs are Arundel.

http://www.arundelbike.com/cork.html?p=1.1.3.2


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I knew I should have pulled the trigger on this ride when I had the chance!


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Mine showed up yesterday and survived the trip with only a bent rear derailleur cable housing (where in enters the derailleur, fixed by snipping a little off the housing). I'm pretty happy with that since my frame was knocked free from the cardboard backing somewhere along the way. Compared to my old Merckx at 24-ish pounds, this thing is just ridiculously light.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Took the Compact out for its first ride this morning while the wind was only 20 mph.  It felt great. The spec'ed saddle is not for me, so it will probably be going back to CC. I was able to get a Specialized Romin test saddle for the weekend. It's hard, but feels good so far. A pair of DT RR465 rims (32h) and DT Comp spokes are on the way and will be mated to a set of Ultegra 6600 hubs for a more utilitarian set of wheels. I ordered a set of 105 5700 pedals with the bike, but crappy Nashbar SPD pedals will have to do until I get around to buying a set of road shoes.

I spoke to CC about the crank and decided since I have 60 days per their return policy that I'll try it out for a bit before deciding. It's such a small difference (normally ride a 175mm) that I might not even worry about it.

BTW, thumbs up for the guys at Competitive Cyclist. :thumbsup:


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

sweet. i havent given up on the spec saddle yet. i like the flatness and narrowness of the fizik pave cx.

i have 70 miles on the bike so far and i am beginning to see the logic in the compact gearing setup; especially where i live in central tx.

i figured a ridley would be a rare sight out here. the only other rider i saw in 2 hours yesterday was on a ridley excalibur. he was as surprised to see my bike as i was his.

EDIT/UPDATE: I am sticking with the spec seat. Turns out that I hadnt properly tightened the seat clamp. The seat would gradually slip backwards during rides and would get progressively uncomfortable. love the doubletap and compact crank setup.


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

jlgoodin78 said:


> It's a standard 1.125 fork. At this point it seems like the tapered forks are really only on the high-end offerings from a few companies.


Are you sure about that? Glory Cycles' web site says tapered: http://www.glorycycles.com/ricoalfr.html


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Non-tapered head-tube*



fsgray said:


> Are you sure about that? Glory Cycles' web site says tapered: http://www.glorycycles.com/ricoalfr.html


I'm certain that the head tube/steerer are NOT tapered. I own a Ridley Compact, have a lot of miles on it, and have raced it several times, both in crits and road races, even in preference over my Cervelo S2. It's definitely not tapered. I would certainly have noticed it.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

jlgoodin78 said:


> I'm certain that the head tube/steerer are NOT tapered. I own a Ridley Compact, have a lot of miles on it, and have raced it several times, both in crits and road races, even in preference over my Cervelo S2. It's definitely not tapered. I would certainly have noticed it.


Correct. I have the Ridley Boreas frame which is one step up from the Compact, with carbon seatstays, and no way is the fork steerer tapered. It's just the standard 1-1/8" top and bottom. Only high end carbon frames like the Noah and Damocles come with that stuff.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Now that a few of you have had a Compact for a few weeks, what's the verdict? Can anyone offer a comparison to CAAD9?


----------



## Ape-ology (Oct 11, 2010)

clalor said:


> Took the Compact out for its first ride this morning while the wind was only 20 mph.  It felt great. The spec'ed saddle is not for me, so it will probably be going back to CC. I was able to get a Specialized Romin test saddle for the weekend. It's hard, but feels good so far. A pair of DT RR465 rims (32h) and DT Comp spokes are on the way and will be mated to a set of Ultegra 6600 hubs for a more utilitarian set of wheels. I ordered a set of 105 5700 pedals with the bike, but crappy Nashbar SPD pedals will have to do until I get around to buying a set of road shoes.
> 
> I spoke to CC about the crank and decided since I have 60 days per their return policy that I'll try it out for a bit before deciding. It's such a small difference (normally ride a 175mm) that I might not even worry about it.
> 
> BTW, thumbs up for the guys at Competitive Cyclist. :thumbsup:


What's the seat post diameter?


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Now that a few of you have had a Compact for a few weeks, what's the verdict? Can anyone offer a comparison to CAAD9?


For a lot of reasons, I've only been able to get out on mine for two rides since buying it and haven't logged enough miles to make a judgment yet.



Ape-ology said:


> What's the seat post diameter?


Post #40 says 31.6.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

well, I have had my Ridley Compact for about a month now and my second bike is a CAAD 9 5. Wow, a comparison is tough as they actually ride quite similar. Both very stiff and responsive. Very efficient frames. What you put in, you get out. The Ridley is more industrial looking with triangulated tubes and visible welds. The CAAD is more refined looking. The CAAD is lighter even with 105 than the Ridley with 6700 on it. I think its likely the fork on the Rodley which is adding the weight. Both wonderfull rides really.


----------



## drayla (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got this frame today and was about to start putting components onto it... I noticed a small indentation right about where the FD clamps onto the seat tube, on the drive side... is this intentional?


----------



## E ! (Mar 14, 2010)

*Yes*



drayla said:


> Just got this frame today and was about to start putting components onto it... I noticed a small indentation right about where the FD clamps onto the seat tube, on the drive side... is this intentional?


Derailleur clamps above it.


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

ditto - the 'dent' is suppose to be there. i think it must give clearance for the front derailleur lever and cable attachment. 



E ! said:


> Derailleur clamps above it.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The 'dent' is also found on other frames like Pinarellos.


----------

